#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Εισφορές ΤΣΜΕΔΕ Α' εξαμήνου 2014

## Xάρης

_ Επειδή μέχρι σήμερα, 25 Απριλίου 2014, δεν μας έχει στείλει το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ειδοποιητήρια για την πληρωμή των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών του Α' εξαμήνου 2014,
_ Επειδή κυκλοφορούν φήμες ότι δεν θα μας σταλούν ειδοποιητήρια και ότι πρέπει να περάσουμε από τα γραφεία του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για να ενημερωθούμε για το τι οφείλουμε για το Α' εξάμηνο του 2014 και να πληρώσουμε εκεί,
Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω τα εξής:
Επίσημη ενημέρωση από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ έχουμε; *ΌΧΙ* !!!

Αρχικά διάβασα στο* ΤΕΕ/Τμήμα Ανατολικής Μακεδονίας* το παρακάτω κείμενο (πηγή: *ΤΕΕ/Τμήμα Ανατολικής Μακεδονίας*):"Ανακοίνωση για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 
Μετά απο τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με τα κεντρικά γραφεία του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ σας γνωρίζουμε ότι: 
Την επόμενη Παρασκευή 25.04.2014 θα παρθεί απόφαση για την έκδοση των ειδοποιητηρίων και την ημερομηνία λήξης των εισφορών του 1ου εξαμήνου 2014. 
*ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΛΟΥΝ*
Όλοι θα πρέπει να αποκτήσουν κωδικούς πρόσβασης και από την ιστοσελίδα του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα γίνεται η εκτύπωση των ειδοποιητηρίων, ασφαλιστικών βεβαιώσεων, ενημέρωση βιβλιαρίων, κ.λ.π."
Τι να την κάνω την τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία; Πήρε κάποιος στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ρώτησε και του έδωσαν μια απάντηση ανεπίσημη χωρίς καμία αξία.
Δεν μας λέει ούτε ποιος πήρε, δεν υπογράφει κάποιος την ανακοίνωση, ούτε μας λέει ποιος απάντησε από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Βέβαια, κοντός ψαλμός... σήμερα είναι η μέρα που θα μάθουμε τα νεότερα.
Να σημειώσω ότι η διαδικασία λήψης κωδικών, για όσους δεν έχουν ήδη αποκτήσει, είναι χρονοβόρα διότι απαιτεί να περάσει ο ασφαλισμένος και από τα γραφεία του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, αν είναι δυνατόν! (τουλάχιστον έτσι ήταν προ διετίας που εγγράφηκα). Οπότε σε 5 μέρες δεν γίνεται να λήγει η προθεσμία πληρωμής.

Στη συνέχεια έχουμε και μια σχετική ανακοίνωση από τον *σύνδεσμο εργοληπτών δημοσίων έργων Θεσσαλονίκης και Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας* (πηγή: *ΣΠΕΔΕΘ & ΚΜ*):"Τα  ειδοποιητήρια  του  ΤΣΜΕΔΕ  για  τις  εισφορές  του  Α'  εξαμήνου  2014  δεν  θα αποσταλούν. Όσοι συνάδελφοι επιθυμούν και μπορούν να πληρώσουν τις εισφορές τους μέχρι 30-04-2014 (παράταση δεν έχει δοθεί ακόμη), πρέπει να επισκεφθούν τα γραφεία  του  ΤΣΜΕΔΕ,  (Ζεύξιδος  8,  1 ος   όροφος)  για  να παραλάβουν  εκτυπωμένο  το γραμμάτιο  είσπραξης  του  αντίστοιχου  τριμήνου  και  να  το  εξοφλήσουν  στο  ταμείο του ισογείου. 

Όσοι θέλουν, μπορούν να παραλάβουν και να εξοφλήσουν γραμμάτια είσπραξης για λογαριασμό και άλλων συναδέλφων (π.χ. μελών της εταιρείας τους). Προσοχή όμως, για την παραλαβή της αντίστοιχης ασφαλιστικής ενημερότητας για λογαριασμό του συναδέλφου, το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ζητά εξουσιοδότηση με θεωρημένο το γνήσιο υπογραφής από Δημόσια Αρχή. 
Για  ποσά  μέχρι  1.500,00¤  η  εξόφληση  γίνεται  με  μετρητά,  προσωπική  επιταγή  ή επιταγή  τραπέζης.  Για  ποσά  μεγαλύτερα  από  1.500,00¤,  μόνο  με  επιταγή.  Για εξόφληση   γραμματίων   για   λογαριασμό   άλλων   συναδέλφων   ΜΟΝΟ   τραπεζική επιταγή.  

Προς  το  παρόν,  δεν  υπάρχει  άλλη  αύξηση  στις  εισφορές,  εκτός  των  60,00¤  υπέρ ΟΑΕΔ."
Επίσης, ανυπόγραφη και χωρίς να αναφέρει την πηγή, δηλαδή άνευ οποιασδήποτε αξίας.
*
Χωρίς λοιπόν επίσημη ενημέρωση από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ* μέσω του ιστοτόπου tsmede.gr ή έγγραφης καταχώρησης σε εφημερίδες ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο τρόπο, *θεωρώ βάσιμα ότι ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απ' όσα αναφέρονται στις σχετικές "ενημερώσεις".*
Το θέμα είναι σοβαρό και πρέπει *να ενημερωθούν όλοι οι συνάδελφοι ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι επίσημο και να μη βιαστούν να πληρώσουν.*
Αυτό τουλάχιστον προσωπικά συμβουλεύω σε όσους με ρωτούν.
Η πρόσφατη ιστορία άλλωστε μας δείχνει ότι όποιος βιάστηκε πλήρωσε παραπάνω απ' ό,τι έπρεπε, (βλ. εισφορές Α' εξαμήνου 2013) ή πλήρωσε αρκετά νωρίτερα απ' την τελική προθεσμία, (βλ. παρατάσεις για Α' και Β' εξάμηνο 2013).

Θα πρέπει δε το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ να λάβει υπόψη του ότι *πολλοί συνάδελφοι εργάζονται στο εξωτερικό και δεν μπορούν να περάσουν από τα γραφεία του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ στην Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη ή όπου αλλού ανά την Ελλάδα έχει γραφεία το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.*
Επομένως, είτε θα πρέπει να ενημερωθούν με ειδοποιητήρια ή επισήμως ηλεκτρονικά για το τι οφείλουν για το Α' εξάμηνο του 2014 αναλόγως της ασφαλιστικής τους κλάσης, προ/μετά 01.01.1993 κ.λπ. και να πληρώσουν ηλεκτρονικά μέσω τραπέζης ή με πιστωτική.

----------


## Kostas2002

Προσωπικά, επειδή έχω διακανονισμό που τρέχει, πήγα στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και πλήρωσα (2075¤) για να μην τρέχω και δεν φτάνω με καμιά ακύρωση του διακανονισμού....
Αν δεν είχα τον διακανονισμό θα περίμενα...

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με πληροφόρηση της συσπείρωσης αριστερών μηχανικών την οποία δεν μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω ή να διαψεύσω:
"Η ΔΕ του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ έχει πάρει απόφαση για *παράταση εξόφλησης μέχρι 30/8*, η οποία όμως *για να έχει ισχύ πρέπει να περάσει και από το ΔΣ του ΕΤΑΑ*, το οποίο δε συνεδριάζει λόγω των αθλιοτήτων του κου Σελιανάκη"

Υπομονή συνάδελφοι, αύριο 29/4 μεθαύριο 30/4 το αργότερο θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα κάνουν τον κόπο εκεί στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ να μας ενημερώσουν επίσημα για το τι θα γίνει, δείχνοντας τον ελάχιστο σεβασμό στα χιλιάδες μέλη του ταμείου και συναδέλφους τους.

----------


## ppanag

Το ΠΕΔΜΕΔΕ σήμερα 29/4/2014 μου έστειλε το εξής email (κάνω copy&paste):




*Πληρωμή εισφορών ΤΣΜΕΔΕ με παλαιές-μειωμένες τιμές*










*Συνάδελφοι,**ΑΥΡΙΟ, είναι η τελευταία ημέρα, 30.04.2014, για να καταβάλλετε τις  εισφορές  ΤΣΜΕΔΕ με τις παλαιές – μειωμένες τιμές, όπως μας πληροφόρησαν οι εκπρόσωποί μας στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.**Οι εξελίξεις, λόγω «βέτο»  της Κυβερνητικής Επιτρόπου στο Δ.Σ.  του ΕΤΑΑ και της συνακόλουθης Υπουργικής Απόφασης οδήγησαν στην κατάθεση αίτησης αναστολής  και αίτησης ακυρώσεως ενώπιον του Συμβουλίου  της Επικρατείας ώστε να μην αποσταλούν τα ειδοποιητήρια  Α΄εξαμήνου 2014 με τις νέες αυξημένες τιμές.**Σύμφωνα με την κατάσταση που έχει δημιουργηθεί πρέπει να μεταβείτε επί τόπου στο Ταμείο, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, και να καταβάλλετε τις μειωμένες εισφορές μέχρι και την 30 Απριλίου 2014.*














Υπάρχει όντως περίπτωση να ισχύσουν νέες αυξημένες τιμές ???

----------


## ppanag

Ανακοίνωση ΤΣΜΕΔΕ:

*Ανακοίνωση - Τρίτη, 29 Απριλίου 2014*
Ενημερώνουμε τους Ασφαλισμένους του Ταμείου, σχετικά με το σοβαρό ζήτημα που έχει προκύψει με τη μη αποστολή των ειδοποιητηρίων, για την πληρωμή των εισφορών ΑΆ εξαμήνου, επΆ αφορμή της εκκρεμότητας που υπάρχει ακόμα (Απόφαση ΣτΕ για τις αυξήσεις των εισφορών Ν. 3986/ 2011), ότι:
στη Συνεδρίαση με αρ. 317/14-04-2014, η ΔΕ αποφάσισε την παράταση της τυπικής ημερομηνίας 30 Απριλίου μέχρι τις 31/08/2014, απόφαση που έχει τεθεί για έγκριση στο ΔΣ του ΕΤΑΑ, χωρίς αυτό, μέχρι στιγμής, να έχει λάβει σχετική Απόφαση.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Mεγάλη ντροπή σήμερα στα τοπικά καταστήματα.

Παρακαλετό για πληρωμές...

Δεν είναι απλά μια ασυνεννοησία που έγινε με εκτυπώσεις κλπ , πιστεύω οτι κάποιος φτιάχτηκε που μας είδε στις ουρές σήμερα έτσι.

Αν δεν ήθελε να μας δεί σήμερα έτσι , θα μπορούσε να είχε βγάλει κάποια σιγουρη ανακοίνωση και να μην κρεμόμαστε απο "ηλεκτρονικούς κωδικούς", "Παράταση που δεν εχει επικυρωθεί" , ή "Αν εκτυπωθούν θα έχουν και την νέα τιμολόγηση με την αύξηση" και φήμες να διαρρέουν.

Οταν είσαι πρόεδρος ταμείου , είσαι πρόεδρος ταμείου, αν δεν...

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

Ξεκινήσαμε τα παλιά καλά προ κρίσης.

Λάδωμα 500αρικο πριν τις εκλογές και ταλαιπωρίες για να μην πουν την σκάφη σκάφη.

----------


## Xάρης

Η αντίδραση ημών των μηχανικών θα μπορούσε να είναι είτε α) η αποχή από την όλη διαδικασία, δηλαδή δεν πάει κανένας στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και περιμένουμε τα ειδοποιητήρια, είτε β) να πάμε όλοι την τελευταία μέρα, σήμερα δηλαδή 30 Απριλίου και να "κατασκηνώσουμε" μέχρι να μας εξυπηρετήσουν όλους ή να μας δώσουν παράταση. Αν δε, μας δώσουν παράταση λίγων ημερών, πάλι να πάμε όλοι τελευταία μέρα της παράτασης μέχρι να αλλάξουν τακτική, να μας στείλουν ειδοποιητήρια και να μπορούμε να πληρώνουμε όπως πρώτα είτε μέσω Τραπέζης Αττικής είτε με πιστωτική κάρτα VISA της Αττικής σε 12 άτοκες δόσεις κ.λπ..

Χθες έβγαλε σχετική με το θέμα ανακοίνωση και το ΤΕΕ (κεντρικό). Αξίζει αν τη διαβάσετε. Κλικ -> ΕΔΩ.

Μην παραλείψετε να διαβάσετε και την επιστολή που έστειλε το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, Τμήμα Εισφορών, στα περιφερειακά τμήματα του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μόνο, χωρίς κοινοποίηση στη ΔΕ του ίδιου του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Κλικ -> ΕΔΩ.

Τέλος, ΕΔΩ θα διαβάσετε την επιστολή της κυβερνητικής επιτρόπου κας *Μπέκα Κυριακής*, συγκρατείστε το όνομα, για την εφαρμογή των αυξήσεων των εισφορών που έχουν επιβληθεί με τον 1ο μνημονιακό νόμο.

----------


## ppanag

Μόλις έλαβα νεά ενημέρωση από το ΠΕΔΜΕΔΕ




*Παράταση καταβολής εισφορών ΕΤΑΑ έως  31/8/2014*










*Όπως μας διαβεβαίωσαν οι εκπρόσωποί μας στο Δ.Σ. του ΕΤΑΑ και τη Δ.Ε. του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ κ.κ. Γ. Λαζαρόπουλος, Θ. Βασιλείου και Ξ. Καρκαντζός, κατά τη σημερινή έκτακτη συνεδρίαση του Δ.Σ. του ΕΤΑΑ, εγκρίθηκε η απόφαση της Δ.Ε. του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για παράταση στην καταβολή εισφορών μέχρι 31/8/2014 χωρίς να έχει διευκρινισθεί ακόμα εάν οι εισφορές θα πληρωθούν με τις παλαιές τιμές ή με τις νέες αυξημένες.*













Ας περιμένουμε πάλι να δούμε τι θα αποφασίσουν οι "Εθνοπατέρες"

Θα ήθελα να ήξερα τι χαμός έγινε σήμερα στα ταμεία

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

Ανακοίνωση ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ - Τετάρτη, 30 Απριλίου 2014*
Προς ενημέρωση των ασφαλισμένων μηχανικών του Ταμείου μας και προς αποφυγή συνωστισμού και ταλαιπωρίας τόσο των ασφαλισμένων όσο και της υπηρεσίας, ως προς την πληρωμή των εισφορών Α΄ Εξαμήνου 2014, το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Ε.Τ.Α.Α. στην συνεδρίαση του της 30/04/2014, αποφάσισε την παράταση πληρωμής των εισφορών Α΄ Εξαμήνου 2014 έως 31/08/2014.
*Ο Πρόεδρος του ΕΤΑΑ**Αντώνης Σελλιανάκης*

----------

maximos75, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ποιο είναι το συμπέρασμα;

Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται!
Α' εξάμηνο 2013 -> Β' εξάμηνο 2013 -> Α' εξάμηνο 2014

Γιατί να βιαστούμε να πληρώσουμε;
Γιατί να μην πάμε τελευταία μέρα της υποτιθέμενης προθεσμίας, δηλαδή 30/4 ή 30/10 για το Β' εξάμηνο και μάλιστα μετά τις 12:00;
Να πάμε ΟΛΟΙ μαζί και να πιέσουμε με αυτόν τον τρόπο να δώσουν παράταση.
Ή, να μην πάει κανείς.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Παντως η κατασταση εχει ξεφυγει απο τα ορια της λογικης.
Ειναι δυνατον με τετοια ανεργια στον κλαδο ολα αυτα τα χρονια να θελουν άυξημενες εισφορες?Μειωση επρεπε να γινει οχι αυξηση.Με ολα αυτα δυο πραγματα εγω καταλαβαινω:
ή οτι οι ανθρωποι αυτοι εχουν σκοπο να οδηγησουν μεγαλο μερος των μηχανικων σε διαγραφη ή οτι αυτοι που βγαζουν αυτες τις αποφασεις παιρνουν αξιοσεβαστους μισθους και θεωρουν οτι και οι μηχανικοι εχουν αναλογα εισοδηματα οποτε ειναι εκτος τοπου και χρονου................
Κατι ακομα : μου ελεγε φιλη μου συναδελφος και μητερα δυο παιδιων της οποιας το τσεμεδε απο το 2011 της το πληρωνει ο πατερας της μια και η ιδια δεν ειναι σε θεση να το κανει............ και ειναι σε διακανονισμο των οφειλων της ,οτι την τελευταια μερα στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ της Αθηνας γινοταν ο χαμος ...........Δεν νομιζω οτι απο το κρατος αξιζει σε ολους εμας τους μηχανικους μια τετοια αντιμετωπιση..............

----------


## Xάρης

Το ανταποδοτικό ασφαλιστικό σύστημα που ισχύει στην Ελλάδα έχει πτωχεύσει.

Τι σημαίνει όμως "ανταποδοτικό" σύστημα;
Για να το πω απλά, σημαίνει ότι τις συντάξεις των σημερινών συνταξιούχων τις πληρώνουν οι σημερινοί ασφαλισμένοι με τις εισφορές τους. Δεν προέρχονται από έναν "κουμπαρά" που γέμιζαν με τις δικές τους ασφαλιστικές εισφορές κατά τη διάρκεια του δικού τους ενεργού επαγγελματικού βίου.

Υπολογίστε τώρα:
α) την αύξηση των συνταξιούχων,
β) τη μείωση των εργαζομένων
γ) τη μείωση των μισθών όσων εργάζονται και τη μείωση της δυνατότητας πληρωμής των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών από τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες.

Ε, δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς αστέρι στα μαθηματικά για να καταλάβει ότι το σύστημα, παρά τη μείωση των συντάξεων δεν βγαίνει.
Άρα, οι συντάξεις πρέπει να μειωθούν κι άλλο!!!
Όσο τουλάχιστον υπάρχει ύφεση με τις συνέπειες της.

*Το παράδοξο!
*Ενώ το σύστημα είναι ανταποδοτικό όπως είπαμε, ενώ οι εισφορές των μισθωτών είναι ανάλογες των μισθών τους, *οι εισφορές των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών δεν είναι ανάλογες των κερδών τους ή έστω του τζίρου τους*.
Δεν θα έπρεπε;
Αφού τελικά οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές δεν γεμίζουν έναν προσωπικό μας κουμπαρά που θα σπάσουμε όταν γεράσουμε, και είναι *φορολογία*, δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι ανάλογες των δυνατοτήτων του καθενός; Άρα, ανάλογες των εισοδημάτων, δηλαδή των κερδών της ατομικής μου επιχείρησης;
Όχι λένε οι κυβερνώντες τόσα και τόσα χρόνια. Είτε είσαι άνεργος είτε βγάζεις 100.000¤ το χρόνο θα πληρώνεις ως ασφάλιστρα το ίδιο ποσό.

*Λύσεις υπάρχουν;*
Υπάρχουν αλλά επώδυνες! Δίκαιες όμως.
Οι λύσεις που προτείνουν σήμερα οι κυβερνώντες είναι και επώδυνες και άδικες και χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
Ή μάλλον με κοινωνικά άδικο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## CFAK

Eίναι λογική η μάχη των βολεμένων με τους εκτός συστήματος,πιο σωστά πρόκειται για μάχη γενεών.
Οι περισσότεροι απο εμάς ζούμε οριακά, δεν μπορούμε να πληρώνουμε συντάξεις ανθρώπων που έχουν κάνει περιουσίες τα καλά χρόνια.
Είναι ανήθικο να εξαθλιώνεις νέους ανθρώπους που στη ζωή τους ακολούθησαν τον ανηφορικό δρόμο της προκοπής και της προασπάθειας για να πληρώνεις συντάξεις σε 50άρηδες.
Ήρθε η ώρα να αποκοπεί το ΤΕΕ από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. 120.000 μέλη εκπροσωπεί, να ζητήσει προσφορές ιδιωτικής ασφάλισης. Πρέπει να απαξιωθεί στην πράξη, αυτοί από δίκαιο και λογική δεν καταλαβαίνουν.

----------


## Xάρης

Ακριβώς αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ. Έχουμε πόλεμο γενεών κι αυτό είναι τραγικό.
Πατεράδες/Μανάδες συνταξιούχοι εναντίον παιδιών. Των παιδιών τους!!!
Η μετάθεση της λύσης του προβλήματος στο μέλλον δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί.

Αν πραγματικά θέλουμε λύσεις και μάλιστα δίκαιες λύσεις, θα πρέπει αφενός να σταματήσουμε τους όποιους διαχωρισμούς σε παλιούς και νέους (προ-μετά 1993), ασφαλισμένους ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΟΑΕΕ κ.λπ. και αφετέρου να εμπιστευθούμε τους πολίτες και την κρίση τους, δίνοντας τους το δικαίωμα επιλογής.

----------


## tomkats

Σήμερα πήγα στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για να ενημερωθώ για τις ασφαλιστικές μου υποχρεώσεις.Μου ανακοίνωσαν και διαπίστωσα και ο ίδιος οτι ηλεκτρονικά στο σύστημα του Τσμεδε έχουν περαστει οι υπέρογκες αυξήσεις απο αρχές Μαίου.Εγω με 10 χρόνια ασφαλειας και συμπληρωμενο το 35 έτος της ηλικειας μου είπαν ότι για το Α τριμηνο του 2014 χρωσταω 380 ευρω το μηνα

----------


## Xάρης

Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μπορεί να λέει ό,τι θέλει αυτήν τη στιγμή.
Υπομονή λίγους μήνες (τέλος καλοκαιριού πιθανόν) μέχρι να βγει η απόφαση του ΣτΕ. Σήμερα εκδικάστηκε η υπόθεση της σχετικής προσφυγής του ΤΕΕ.

Εξάλλου, οι προσεχείς εκλογές μπορεί να αλλάξουν πολλά ως προς τις πολιτικές της κυβέρνησης στο θέμα αυτό, αναλόγως του εκλογικού αποτελέσματος και του μηνύματος που θα σταλεί στους κυβερνητικούς εταίρους.

----------


## tomkats

Όλοι οι συνάδερφοι μηχανικοί να κάνουν μιά ερώτηση για τις εισφορές  του α εξαμήνου του 2014 στο κατα τόπους ΕΤΑΑ για να τους ενημερώσουν οτι  τους έχουν χρεώσει τις νέες εισφορές απο αρχές Μαϊου με τις  προσαυξησεις...δεν μπόρεσε η κυβερνηση να καθυστερήσει τις αυξήσεις  τουλάχιστον μέχρι τις εκλογές... έδωσε όμως την παράταση για να μην πάμε  να ρωτήσουμε στο Ταμείο ποιές είναι οι εισφορές μας...Στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μου  είπαν ότι απο 2 Μαϊου έχουν επιβληθεί οι δυσβασταχτες εισφορές.....Το  ΤΕΕ έγγραψε:
*Έπειτα από τις πιέσεις του ΤΕΕ και της Διοικούσας Επιτροπής του Κλάδου Μηχανικών και ΕΔΕ*  (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ), επιτέλους λήφθηκε πριν από λίγο Απόφαση, σε έκτακτη  συνεδρίαση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου του ΕΤΑΑ, για παράταση της  ημερομηνίας εξόφλησης των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών του ΑΆ Εξαμήνου 2014 έως  τις 30 Αυγούστου 2014.
 Κατά τη συνεδρίαση, ο Πρόεδρος του ΕΤΑΑ, κ. Σελλιανάκης, υποστήριξε  και ψήφισε η παράταση να δοθεί μέχρι τις 30 Ιουνίου, αποδεικνύοντας για  μία ακόμη φορά, με τη στάση του, την αντισυναδελφική και ανάλγητη  συμπεριφορά του αλλά και την προσπάθεια απαξίωσης των Διοικουσών  Επιτροπών των Κλάδων του ΕΤΑΑ. Θα προτείναμε στον κ. Σελλιανάκη να  επισκεφτεί τα γραφεία του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, για να δει την ταλαιπωρία που  υφίστανται οι Μηχανικοί όλες αυτές τις ημέρες και την αγωνία τους και να  θαυμάσει στον καθρέπτη, για μια ακόμη φορά, το θεάρεστο έργο του προς  εξυπηρέτηση των πολιτικών εργολαβιών που έχει αναλάβει.
 Τονίζουμε προς κάθε κατεύθυνση, και ιδιαίτερα προς τον κ. Σελλιανάκη,  όσους τον στηρίζουν και τους Υπηρεσιακούς παράγοντες του ΕΤΑΑ, ότι  ενδεχόμενη απόπειρα αυξήσεων των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών ερήμην του  Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου του ΕΤΑΑ δεν θα μείνει αναπάντητη. Ήδη, η  Διοικούσα Επιτροπή του ΤΕΕ, στη χθεσινή συνεδρίασή της, αποφάσισε τόσο  νομικές ενέργειες καθώς και την αναζήτηση ευθυνών για τυχόν βλάβη του  Ταμείου ή παράνομες ενέργειες όσο και κινητοποιήσεις για τα μεγάλα  ασφαλιστικά μας θέματα.
*Ας πάει ο πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ να δει τις ασφαλιστικές του  εισφορές μετά την 2 Μάι και μετα να γράψει αυτές τις ********...περι  πιέσεων και @@@ μην πω τιποτα.*
************ ΣΠΙΡΤΖΗ Ο ΑΓΩΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΘΗΚΕ

*Συνάδελφε, όλοι είμαστε αγανακτισμένοι με όσα συμβαίνουν στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Ο καθένας μας δε, έχει τις απόψεις του για τον πρόεδρο του ΤΕΕ Χρήστο Σπίρτζη.
Αυτό όμως δεν μας δικαιολογεί να εκφραζόμαστε κατά ανάρμοστο τρόπο.

Ας τηρήσουμε τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας του φόρουμ και ειδικότερα:
"_11. Δεν βρίζουμε και γενικώς είμαστε προσεκτικοί στην επιλογή των λέξεων που χρησιμοποιούμε._" και
"_13. Είμαστε ευγενικοί, κόσμιοι, σεβόμαστε τους συνομιλητές μας, δεν τους  προσβάλουμε, δεν τους ειρωνευόμαστε ούτε αυτούς ούτε τα συλλογικά όργανά  τους (T.E.E., E.E.ΤE.M., Ε.Μ.Δ.Υ.Δ.Α.Σ., Παρατάξεις κ.λπ.)._"

Εξάλλου, θα έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία, αυτά που θέλεις να του πεις, να τα πεις στον ίδιο και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα τα διαβάσει. Αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις στον λογαριασμό του στο facebook, ΕΔΩ.

Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## tomkats

Χάρη κάνε το κόπο και ρώτα για τις ασφαλιστικές σου εισφορές...γιατι να το αφησουμε για μετα το καλοκαίρι;Τότε είναι αργα...τις εισφορές τις εχουν ήδη χρεώσει

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν αμφισβητώ αυτό που είπες, ότι δηλαδή αν πάω σήμερα στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα μου υπολογίςουν αυξημένες εισφορές.
Οπότε γιατί να πάω, όταν μάλιστα έχουμε παράταση μέχρι τις 30 Αυγούστου;

Υπενθυμίζω δε, ότι και πριν ένα χρόνο, το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μας είχε στείλει ειδοποιητήρια με αυξημένες εισφορές για να τα πάρει πίσω μετά από λίγο καιρό και να πληρώσουμε ό,τι και παλιότερα. Την πάτησαν μόνο όσοι βιάστηκαν να πληρώσουν, όπως συνέβη και τώρα.

Περιμένουμε λοιπόν, με αγωνία, την απόφαση του δικαστηρίου (ΣτΕ) κατά τον Αύγουστο.

----------


## tomkats

Συνάδερφε Χάρη με την απόφαση 3/2014 απόφαση της επιτροπής αναστολών του Συμβουλίου της επικρατείας απόρρίφθηκε η πρόταση του ΤΕΕ για την αναστολή των παρ.14 και 15 του αρθρου 44 Ν.3986/2011 και έτσι δόθηκε στο υπουργείο εργασίας η δυνατότητα να δωσει στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ έγγραφο με αρ πρωτ.30351/22-4-2014 με το οποίο ζητά απο το ταμείο να επιβάλλει τις αυξήσεις μέχρι να τελεσιδικισει το Σ.τ.Ε.Το ΤΕΕ πήρε παράταση μέχρι τέλη αυγούστου που θα αποφασίσει το ΣτΕ αλλά για να εφαρμοστεί θέλει ενα εξάμηνο μέχρι να καθαρογραφεί και να δημοσιευτει στην εφημερίδα της κυβερνήσεως...

----------


## Xάρης

Κοίταξε πώς τα βλέπω τα πράγματα:
1. Τρία χρόνια μετα την ψήφιση του 1ου μνημονίου, δεν εχουν εφαρμοστεί οι αυξήσεις στις εισφορές μας, με την έννοια ότι τελικά, δεν κληθήκαμε να πληρώσουμε παραπάνω. Η μόνη αύξηση ήταν τα 10¤/μήνα για τον ΟΑΕΔ.

2. Το τι θα γίνει τελικά με το θέμα αυτό θα το μάθουμε κατά τον Αύγουστο, πιθανόν, όταν θα βγει η απόφαση του ΣτΕ.
Αν η απόφαση δικαιώνει το ΤΕΕ, οι αυξήσεις δεν θα εφαρμοστούν παρόλο που για να καθαρογραφεί η απόφαση θα χρειαστούν τέσσερις περίπου μήνες.
Αν, ο μη γένοιτο, χάσουμε, τότε, ναι, θα πληρώσουμε αυξημένες εισφορές και μάλιστα αναδρομικά από 01.07.2011.
Όμως...

3. Από 01.01.2015 που δεν θα είναι υποχρεωτική η εγγραφή στα επαγγελματικά επιμελητήρια, ενώ παράλληλα θα ενωθεί το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ με τον ΟΑΕΕ και το ΙΚΑ, θα καταργηθούν εκ των πραγμάτων οι αυξημένες εισφορές των μηχανικών.
Είτε γιατί θα πληρώνουμε ό,τι και στον ΟΑΕΕ λόγω συναίνωσης των ταμείων, είτε λόγω διαγραφής των μηχανικών από το ΤΕΕ.

Πολλά βέβαια μπορούν να αλλάξουν αναλόγως του μηνύματος που θα σταλεί στους κυβερνητικούς εταίρους από το αποτέλεσμα των προσεχών εκλογών.

----------


## spapako

Σήμερα πήγα και γω σε Τράπεζα Αττικής (δεν χρειάζεται να πας ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για το ειδοποιητήριο) και έμαθα ότι ως μηχανικός 11ετίας και άνω των 35, μου ζητάνε να πληρώσω 423¤/μήνα, ήτοι 2500¤/εξάμηνο. Πέρυσι που δεν είχα και την προσαύξηση πλήρωσα 3152 ετησίως και φέτος μου ζητάνε 5000. Θα τους έλεγα τι θα πάρουν, αλλά....

Συνάδελφοι ελπίζω να δικαιωθούμε στο ΣτΕ ή να ενταχθούμε άμεσα στον ΟΑΕΕ. Είναι απλά παρανοϊκό το ύψος των εισφορών ακόμα και να ήμασταν στην εποχή των παχιών αγελάδων. Κάπου διάβαζα ότι σύμφωνα με το νόμο που έχει ψηφιστεί, φτάνοντας στην 14η ασφαλιστική κατηγορία οφείλεις να πληρώνεις 1100/μήνα!

Ειλικρινά απελπίζομαι

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις την ανάλυση του λογαριασμού;
Υποθέτω ότι τα 2.500¤ περιλαμβάνουν και τα αναδρομικά από 01.07.2011 και δεν είναι 423¤/μήνα.

Ο Βρούτσης είχε πει ότι η συνένωση των ταμείων θα είναι διοικητική.
Όπως έγινε και με το ΕΤΑΑ.
Δεν θα είναι ίδιες οι εισφορές ή οι παροχές.
Εδώ, εντός του ταμείου νομικών υπάρχουν διαφορετικές παροχές μεταξύ νομικών Αθηνών και Θεσσαλονίκης (βλ. κατασκηνώσεις).

Όχι ότι οι εισφορές στον ΟΑΕΕ είναι λίγες, μάλλον περισσότερες από τις δικές μας, τουλάχιστον προ 1ου μνημονίου.

----------


## spapako

Δεν σου δίνουν ειδοποιητήριο, μόνο τι οφείλεις. Για ειδοποιητήριο πρέπει να πας στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Όταν το πάρω θα το ανεβάσω.

Προς το παρόν ανεβάζω ένα excel που έχει τις νέες εισφορές.

nees_eisfores_hroma.xls

----------

pmaria, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Χρήσιμο το excel.
Να σημειώσουμε εδώ ότι μέχρι και την 5η ασφαλιστική κατηγορία είναι υποχρεωτική η μετάβαση ανά τριετία.
Δηλαδή, το εύλογο ταβάνι είναι στα 649,37¤.
Ποσό πολύ υψηλό.
Μας βλέπω να διαγραφόμαστε από το ΤΕΕ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, και να περνούμε στη μαύρη οικονομία, όχι από επιλογή αλλά από δυνατό σπρώξιμο τους κράτους που κατά τ' άλλα θέλει να μειώσει την παραοικονομία και τη φοροδιαφυγή.

----------


## pmaria

καλημερα, πλησιαζει η 31/8 που ειναι και κυριακη! τι προθέσεις έχετε συναδελφοι? τι θα κανουμε? εγω εχω πληρωσει κανονικα ολα τα προηγουμενα και τωρα μου βγαζει 2538, να πληρωσω.

----------


## CFAK

pmaria,

Το ίδιο θα ρωτούσα και εγώ. Είμαι ίδια περίπτωση με σένα, δεν χρωστώ (ακόμη..) εισφορές στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Δεν σκοπεύω να πληρώσω, αν και υπάρχει η δυνατότητα, γιατί πλεόν αρχίζει να γίνεται ενοχλητική η υπόθεση.
Ωθούμαστε σταδιακά σε δήμευση περιουσιών.

Σε ένα ιδανικό εργασιακό περιβάλλον, θα ήθελα προαιρετική την ασφάλιση σε δημόσιο φορέα, την δυνατότητα επιλογή ιδιωτικής ασφαλιστικής εταιρίας ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητες του καθενός. Δυστυχώς όμως αυτά είναι φαντασιώσεις. Οι όποιοι αγώνες, απεργίες κλπ δεν πέτυχαν τίποτα. Ίσως η μόνη λύση είναι η αποφασιστική παύση πληρωμών των εισφορών όλων των μηχανικών.

----------


## pmaria

εγω το αφήνω για 1/9 που λεει το ηλεκτρονικό ειδοποιητήριο και βλέπουμε. 
φοβάμαι μήπως είμαι το "μοναδικό" κορόιδο που θα τις πληρώσει αυξημένες. διότι στο προηγούμενο φουσκωμένο πολλοί συνάδελφοι πήγαν και ζητησαν να τους βγάλουν τι χρωστουν εκτός από την ειδική προσαυξηση με τις ασφ κατηγορίες και δεν εχουν πληρώσει ακόμα τίποτα. δεν μου περισσεύουν καθόλου. 
ασε που σκέφτομαι ότι αν δεν πάρουν πίσω όλο αυτό το σύστημα υπολογισμού με τις ασφ κατηγορίες ανα τριετία, θα φτάσεις στα 20 χρόνια να δίνεις πάνω από ένα "μισθό" για ασφάλιση χωρίς αντίκρυσμα (ιατροφαρμακευτική ανύπαρκτη και σύνταξη ποιος ελπίζει?) και σιγά τότε μην τα δίνω. οπότε?

----------


## spapako

Επειδή ρώτησα ήδη στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δεν γίνεται πλέον να πληρώσεις με τις παλιές εισφορές όπως κάνανε κάποιοι συνάδελφοι το προηγούμενο εξάμηνο. Οπότε ή πληρώνεις τις αυξημένες ή περιμένεις να δεις τι θα γίνει...

----------

pmaria

----------


## tomkats

Aποψη μου είναι να κρατήσουμε μια στάση αναμονής και να μην πληρώσουμε τις αυξημένες εισφορές.Διότι αρκετοί συνάδερφοι που πλήρωσαν τις προηγούμενες αυξήσεις που τελικά της πήραν πίσω δεν πήραν τα λεφτά τους ακόμα πίσω.Αποψη μου είναι όσοι συνάδερφοι βρίσκονται σε δύσκολη επαγγελματική θέση λόγω ανεργίας ή υποαπασχόλησης να περιμένουν έστω το 2 εξαμηνο του 2014...Εκρεμμεί η απόφαση του συμβουλίου της επικρατείας για τις αυξήσεις στις εισφορές μας...κατα την άποψη μου κατα 99,9% θα κριθούν συνταγματικές οποτε παλι δεν θα τα γλιτωσουμε...αλλα στην παρούσα φάση καλυτερα να περιμενούμε...

"Εκδικάσθηκε στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας η αίτηση του ΤΕΕ για την  ακύρωση της απόφασης του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου του ΕΤΑΑ, σχετικά με την  αύξηση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών και την υποχρεωτική υπαγωγή των νέων  μηχανικών σε ανώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία.

Απομένει να δούμε αν μετά από τις κινητοποιήσεις και την εκδίκαση θα  αποδεχθούν οι  ... καταπληκτικοί κύριοι Σελιανάκης (προεδρος ΕΤΑΑ) και  Βρούτσης (αρμόδιος υπουργός) το πιεστικό όσο και δίκαιο αίτημα μας να  επανέλθει η πρότερη κατάσταση να τυπώνονται ειδοποιητήρια με τις τιμές  πριν επιβληθούν οι αυξήσεις - τουλάχιστον μέχρι την έκδοση της τελικής  απόφασης.

Σημειώνεται ότι η απόφαση εκτιμάται ότι θα βγεί κόντα στη λήξη της  προθεσμίας πληρωμής (η οποία έχει πάει για 30/8 όπως έχουμε ενημερώσει).  Δε γνωρίζω αν αυτό είναι τυχαίο, δηλ αν η προθεσμία ορίστηκε για τότε  δεδομένου ότι τότε αναμένεται και η απόφαση ή οχι, αλλά μικρή σημασία  έχει. Το βασικό είναι να κάνει η δικαιοσύνη τη δουλειά της όπως πρέπει  και να μη δεχτεί από κανέναν πιέσεις (κάτι που στους κόλπους του ΤΕΕ  ακούγεται από διάφορους - πιθανότατα ως λογικός φόβος - δεδομένων όσων  έχουν δει τα τελευταία χρόνια τα μάτια μας...)

Η λογική λέει όποιος δεν έχει πληρώσει να περιμένει λίγο για να δούμε τι  θα μας κληρώσει στο θέμα των ειδοποιητηρίων - ούτως ή άλλως χάρη στην  παράταση δεν τίθεται θέμα οφειλής.(http://tee-tsmede.blogspot.gr/)

----------


## CFAK

Moυ κάνει εντύπωση που εστιάζετε μόνο στην αύξηση των εισφορών. Οι παλιες δηλαδή ήταν ανεκτές?
Δεν ξέρω τι είναι συνταγματικό και τι όχι, πάντως το συνταξιοδοτικό σύστημα στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι μορφής ατομικού κουμπαρά, αλλά κάθε εργαζόμενη γενειά πληρώνει τις τρέχουσες συντάξεις..
Εφόσον επομένως αυτό δεν αλλάζει, δίκαιο είναι ότι, εφόσον το αντικείμενο των εργαζομένων έχει περιοριστεί σημαντικά, ομοίως πρέπει να περιοριστούν και οι τρεχουσες συντάξεις άρα και οι εισφορές που τις χρηματοδοτούν.
Εκ του μη όντος λεφτά δεν προκύπτουν.

Χονδρικά αν δεν πάμε σε συντάξεις 400 ευρώ ώστε οι εργαζόμενοι (με αναλογία 6/1 σε σχέση με τους συνταξιούχους) να πληρώνουν χονδρικα 70 ευρώ τον μήνα (420 συνολικά το 6μηνιαίο ειδοποιητήριο), ετοιμαστείτε να παραδώσουμε κλειδιά από ό,τι έχουμε σε κινητή και ακίνητη περιουσία. Αργά, ή γρηγορότερα για πολλούς, εκεί πάμε.
Μη βιαστείτε να με χαρακτηρίσετε νεοφιλελευθερο. Τι είναι ανηθικότερο?
-Nα ζουν με τα ελάχιστα οι γέροντες γονείς μας ή
-Να καταστραφούν νέοι με ελπίδες και όνειρα σε ισόβια φτώχεια?

Απάντηση εύκολη δεν υπάρχει.
-Αν ήμασταν κοινωνία πολιτών θα έπρεπε εμείς οι νεότεροι να δίνουμε από το υστέρημά μας όσα περισσότερα μπορούμε, οι γεροντότεροι να αρκούνται στα ελάχιστα, ώστε μαζί να περάσουμε την κρίση.
-Επειδή δεν είμαστε κοινωνία, προφανώς ο καθένας θα κοιτάξει να σώσει το "τομάρι" του. 

Οπότε ας κοιτάξει καθένας τι αντοχές έχει, ας δει πόσο φιλάνθρωπος είναι και ανάλογα ας πράξει...

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Ένα έχω παρατηρήσει.

η γενιά που σημερα ειναι 80+ έφτιαξε πράγματα
η γενιά που ειναι σήμερα απο 50-70 έφαγε έφαγε και αν δεν έφαγε με δανεικά κλπ κλπ
η γενιά που είμαστε μέχρι 45-50 απλά ταϊζουμε την γενιά που ειναι 50-70 γιατι δεν βαρέθηκε να καλοπερνάει και να τρώει χωρίς να αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες της...


Δυστυχώς οι εισφορές είναι απίστευτες ακόμα και για μένα που είμαι 3 ετίας πόσο μάλλον δε για εσάς και δεν ειναι μόνο αυτές οι εισφορές αν σκεφτούμε οτι σε αρκετές δουλειές έχουμε "εισφορές υπερ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ" κατι 50άρια λόγω "νόμιμης αμοιβής".

Συμφωνώ με τον CFAK 
Βέβαια η σύνταξη τους σε πολλές περιπτώσεις πάει στα παιδιά τους που θα πληρώσουν το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ τους και επομένως να πάρουν την σύνταξη τους οι γονείς και ώς καθεξής, ένας κύκλος δλδ.

----------


## pmaria

ε μην πεφτετε στην παγίδα! αυτό ακριβώς θελουν οι κυβερνωντες. να γίνουμε εχθροι των γέρων γονιών μας! και οι γονείς μας αντίστοιχα να απαιτούν μεγαλύτερες εισφορές από τους νέους για να διατηρούν τις συντάξεις τους κτλ΄κτλ 
το θέμα είναι πως με τραπεζα αττικης, δομημενα ομολογα, κουρεμα ομολογων (psi), απειλες χρεοκοπιας κτλ κτλ, μας εφεραν σε δυσχερή θέση. περασαν το μεσοπρόθεσμο που προβλέπει διαλυση του ευρωστου μεχρι πριν απο λιγο τσμεδε και παραλληλη αυξηση εισφορων!
δεν φταιει καμια προηγουμενη γενια μηχανικων. ο μηχανικος σε καθε του επαγγελματικη κίνηση πλήρωνε τσμεδε. δεν μπορουσες να το φεσωνεις και να δουλευεις ανετος μηχανικος (βλεπε άλλα ταμεια όπως εμπόρων πχ).
όποτε προτείνω να επικεντρωθούμε στο τι κάνουμε ως κλάδος τώρα!

----------


## CFAK

Ναι, αλλά τι προτείνεις? Να περιμένουμε απλώς μέχρι την 1/9/2014?
Το ποιος φταίει τελικά δεν έχει και πολλή σημασία. Ποιος θα πληρώσει ειναι το θέμα.
Αν εσύ θες το καλο του ταμείου ή των συνταξιούχων γιατί σε απασχολεί αν θα πληρώσεις? Να το κάνεις χωρίς δευτερη σκέψη.

----------


## tomkats

Πρέπει να αποσυνδεθεί η ιδιότητα του μηχανικού απο το Ασφαλιστικό ταμείο.Εγω είμαι άνεργος μηχανικός με καρτα ανεργίας και ειμαι αναγκασμενος να πληρώνω εισφορές 385ευρω το μηνα...σημειωτεον δεν πέρνω κανένα επίδομα...προφανώς δεν εχω...οποτε αν παμε σε δυο υποθεσεις:
1.Διαγραφή απο το ΤΕΕ άρα και απο το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ που συνεπάγεται οτι δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω ως μηχανικός.
2.Αφηνω το χρέος να διογκώνεται με αποτέλεσμα αν πιάσω δουλεία να δουλευω για να πληρώσω το χρεός.
Δυστυχώς μερικοί συνάδερφοι μου χαίρονται για την κατασταση.Άλλωστε ο θάνατος σου η ζωή μου αυτό ισχυεί στην ελευθερη αγορά....Εγώ πάντως σε αυτούς που χαίρονται έχω να τους πω καλές δουλείες..

----------


## Xάρης

Επειδή δεν επιθυμώ να χρωστώ σε κανέναν και ανεξάρτητα του αν συμφωνώ ή όχι με τις εισφορές, το σύστημα ασφάλισης κ.λπ., την τελευταία εργάσιμη ημέρα, δηλαδή την Παρασκευή 29 Αυγούστου, θα επισκεφτώ την τράπεζα Αττικής για να πληρώσω σε 12 άτοκες δόσεις μέσω της VISA της Attica Bank και τις εισφορές του Α' εξαμήνου του 2014.
Το ίδιο θα κάνω και για το Β' εξάμηνο του 2014.

Από εκεί και πέρα βλέποντας και κάνοντας.
Επιλογή για μένα δεν είναι η μη πληρωμή των εισφορών όταν μπορώ βέβαια.
Επιλογή είναι η διαγραφή από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Πάντως δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να πληρώνω μετά από λίγα έτη 8.000¤ το έτος για σύνταξη που δεν θα πάρω και ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη της πλάκας.
Το κράτος είναι αναξιόπιστος εταίρος και ένα συμβόλαιο 19 ετών (τόσα μου μένουν για να συμπληρώσω 40 έτη) είναι πολύ μεγάλης διάρκειας. Όταν εγγράφηκα στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ το 1993 μου είπαν ότι στα 58 μου με 35 έτη θα έπαιρνα σύνταξη. Σήμερα μου λένε στα 63 όταν θα έχω 40 έτη ή μήπως είναι 67; 
Αν αυξηθεί ο μέσος όρος ζωής τα όρια αυτά θα αυξηθούν. Αν χρεοκοπήσει το επικουρικό δεν θα πάρουμε τίποτα.
Είμαστε και μέτοχοι σε μια τράπεζα, τρομάρα μας, όπου άλλοι κάνουν κουμάντο και όχι οι πραγματικοί μέτοχοι (ασφαλισμένοι ΤΣΜΕΔΕ).
ΔΕΝ πάνε να...

Γιατί δεν λένε την αλήθεια; (ρητορικό το ερώτημα)
Αν θέλουν οι σημερινοί 30-40ρηδες να πάρουν σύνταξη θα πρέπει οι συντάξεις που δίνονται σήμερα να μειωθούν στο μισό!
Τώρα το μόνο που κάνουμε είναι μετάθεση του προβλήματος στο μέλλον.
Έχει ο Θεός ή αν προτιμάτε Allahu Akbar (αλάχ ακμπάρ).

----------


## milt

Σήμερα μπήκα και εκτύπωσα το ειδοποιητήριο..........σοκ.......

να ρωτήσω ...κάθε πότε αλλάζουμε ασφαλιστική κατηγορία...????...ανά 5 χρόνια....??? από πρώτη σε δεύτερη..??

γιατί με πήγαν στην δεύτερη ενώ έχω 4 χρόνια και μιλάμε για 1924,74 ευρώ....320,79 το μήνα......

να κλαίς ή να γελάς........

----------


## Xάρης

Ανά 3 έτη αλλάζει η ασφαλιστική κατηγορία και μπορείς να σταματήσεις μόνο αφού φτάσεις στην 5η.

----------


## CFAK

H λογική "πληρώνω τώρα που έχω και βλέπουμε" είναι λάθος κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Αν δεν υπάρχει λόγος υγείας νομίζω ότι το να πληρώνει το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ κανείς σήμερα είναι σαν να πετά τα λεφτά του σε μια μαύρη τρύπα.

Ειδικά όσοι έχουμε ακόμα την δυνατότητα να πληρώσουμε, πρεπει να μην το κάνουμε, ώστε να χρεωκοπήσει το φαύλο αυτό σύστημα εκ των πραγμάτων. Έτσι θα βοηθηθουν και αυτοί που συσσωρεύουν χρέη καθώς θα τραβηχθεί μια γραμμή στην περαιτέρω διόγκωση των οφειλών.

Πρέπει να μπει ένα τέλος σε κάθε συντεχνεία που στήνει "διόδια" και εισπράττει "κερατιάτικα" όποτε και όπου θελήσει..Αν αναλογιστεί κανείς πόσα πάγια πληρώνει, θα διαπιστώσει ότι η ελληνική οικονομία είναι απολύτως "σοσιαλΗστρική"..

----------


## pmaria

κοιτα cfak, και το καλο του ταμείου με απασχολεί, και η το καλό των σημερινών συνταξιούχων, και το καλο το δικό μου! και μην πεις οτι αυτά δεν συμβιβάζονται! το ειπα οτι το να στρεφόμαστε εναντίων των "γονιών" μας είναι λάθος και αποπροσανατολιστικό. το πρόβλημα είναι της κεντρικής πολιτκής και της γενικής διαχείρησης  της κοινωνικής ασφάλισης. σε λίγο θα μπούμε όλοι σε ένα εννιαίο ταμείο. αναρωτιέμαι αν τότε θα ασφαλίζει κι ο μηχανικός την εργασία του ή θα συνεχίζει να πληρώνει ασφαλιστικές εισφορές για την *ιδιοτητα* του και μόνο!

το ότι είμαι αλληλέγγυα στον παλιο μηχανικό συνταξιούχο, δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαι πρόθυμη να πληρώνω 10000 το χρόνο για να πέφτουν στη μαύρη τρύπα που ξαναλέω έφτιαξαν τα δομημένα ομόλογα, η τράπεζα αττικης (μπηκαμε λέει και στην αύξηση κεφαλαίου), το PSI κτλ κτλ

----------


## CFAK

Όλα μαζί δεν συμβιβάζονται δυστυχώς..Όταν υπάρχει οικονομική στενότητα "κόβεις" 'εξοδα.
Μακάρι να μου περίσσευαν για τους γέροντες (πολλοί εκ των οποίων απολάμβαναν τεράστιες συντάξεις έχοντας συμβάλλει κατά τον εργασιακό τους βίο στη γενίκευση της λογικής των οικοδομικών αυθαιρεσιών, και με έναν απλό νόμο απαλλάχθηκαν από τις ευθύνες και μετέφεραν στην νεότερη γενιά το οικονομικό και νομικό βάρος της όποιας "νομιμοποίησης").
Προτιμώ να ξοδεύω τους λιγοστούς μου πόρους για τα παιδιά μου.

Επιπλέον των τρεχουσών οικονομικών βαρών, θυμίζω σε όλους τους εν ενεργεία μηχανικούς που σκοπεύουν να πληρώσουν τις εισφορές, ότι θα πρέπει να φροντίζουν από τώρα για δημιουργία ενός προσωπικού κουμπαρά για υποφερτά γεράματα. Όταν και αν με το καλό φτάσουμε σε ηλικία σύνταξης, είναι πλέον σίγουρο ότι από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε τίποτα.

----------


## tomkats

Mου κάνει εντύπωση που ο κλάδος των μηχανικών ενω κατόρθωσε μέχρι  στιγμής να μην συμμετέχει στις εξετάσεις των ενεργειακών επιθεωρήτων με  ελάχιστη εώς μηδαμινή συμετοχή μεχρι στιγμης στα εξεταστικά κέντρα του  ΤΕΕ στο θέμα των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών που θα έπρεπε απο πλευράς  τουλάχιστον ελευθερών επαγελματιών ιδιωτικών έργων να ειναι μαζική  υπάρχει δυσπιστία.Το θέμα με τους δήμοσίους υπαλλήλους μηχανικούς και  τους υπαλλήλους του ιδιωτικού τομέα καθώς επίσης και με τους εργολάβους  δημοσίων έργων που για να πληρώθούν ή να συμετέχουν σε διαγωνισμούς  θέλουν την ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα είναι ένα θέμα..απο τους 110.000  μηχανικούς πόσοι είναι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, ιδιωτικοί υπάλληλοι ή  εργολάβοι δημοσιών έργων;το 50% το αλλο 50% πρέπει να αντισταθεί...

----------


## Xάρης

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι το να ασφαλιστικά μας ταμεία είναι μαύρες τρύπες. Τον χρόνο πληρώνουμε *27,7 δις ¤ σε συντάξεις** κάθε είδους (γήρατος, θανάτου, αναπηρίας, λοιπές) σε 2.656.855 δικαιούχους. Το ποσό είναι ιλιγγιώδες και αν κανείς βρει πόσοι είναι οι εργαζόμενοι που πληρώνουν ασφαλιστικές εισφορές και κάνει τη διαίρεση θα δει γιατί ΔΕΝ βγαίνει το σύστημα και οι συντάξεις πρέπει να μειωθούν δραματικά 
_ αν θέλουμε να μειωθούν οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές σε ανεκτά πλαίσια,
_ αν θέλουμε να πληρώνουμε λιγότερους φόρους που θα οδηγήσουν σε ανάπτυξη (η υπερφορολόγηση οδηγεί σε ύφεση)
_ αν θέλουμε να λάβουμε και εμείς, τα παιδιά των σημερινών συνταξιούχων, σε λογική ηλικία συνταξιοδότησης μια αξιοπρεπή σύνταξη

Ειδικά για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες και ανέργους του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα έλεγα ότι είναι αναγκαία το εξής απλό πράγμα:
να συνδεθούν οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές με τα καθαρά εισοδήματα που προκύπτουν από την άσκηση του ελεύθερου επαγγέλματος.
Επίσης, είναι δίκαιο οι μηχανικοί να λαμβάνουν επίδομα ανεργίας με τους ίδιους όρους που λαμβάνουν και οι υπόλοιποι πολίτες.

Από τα μέχρι σήμερα δεδομένα 5 ετών οικονομικής, κοινωνικής, ηθικής κρίσης που μαστίζει τη χώρα μας και τις πολιτικές-κομματικές επιλογές των πολιτών της Ελλάδας, δεν το βλέπω να λαμβάνονται τα αναγκαία μεν οδυνηρά δε μέτρα προς επίτευξη κοινωνικής δικαιοσύνης και δικαιοσύνης μεταξύ γενεών. Μεταθέτουμε το πρόβλημα στο μέλλον και έχει ο θεός.

Θεωρώ όμως ότι όταν έχεις να πληρώσεις και δεν πληρώνεις τότε το μόνο που κάνεις είναι να γίνεσαι οικειοθελώς "δούλος" του συστήματος.
Όταν κάποιος χρωστά, εκτός βέβαια εάν χρωστά πολλααααά, γίνεται "δούλος" με την έννοια ότι βρίσκεται συνεχώς υπό καθεστώς απειλών, εκφοβισμού και εκβιασμών.
Μας λένε, αν δεν πληρώσεις θα αυξήσω το χρέος σου με πρόστιμα και προσαυξήσεις βασισμένες σε πολύ υψηλά επιτόκια, θα σου κατάσχω τα χρήματα που έχεις στην τράπεζα, θα σου πάρω το σπίτι, δεν θα σου δώσω ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα και δεν θα μπορείς να πάρεις τη δουλειά που ζαχάρωνες, θα συμψηφίσω τα χρέη σου σε ασφαλιστικές εισφορές με την επιστροφή ΦΠΑ και εισοδήματος, θα θα.

Το σύστημα σε οδηγεί εκ των πραγμάτων στην έξοδο από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, στη μαύρη εργασία, στη μετανάστευση και στη δημιουργία επιχείρησης στη Βουλγαρία/Μάλτα/Η.Β..

* Διαβάστε την έκθεση του ΗΔΙΚΑ *ΕΔΩ* και θα δείτε και πολλά άλλα ενδιαφέροντα στατιστικά στοιχεία.

----------


## CFAK

Αγαπητέ Χάρη, διαφωνώ *απολύτως*. Δούλος γίνεσαι όταν πληρώνεις χωρίς να ζητάς αντιπαροχή υπηρεσίας.
Η λογική "προσχωρώ με ιδία βούληση" γιατί αλλιώς είναι βιασμός, είναι απλώς ωραιοποίηση της πραγματικότητας.

Στο τέλος η περιουσία μας θα δημευθεί (και η δική μου και η δική σου...). Για λόγους όμως αυτοσεβασμού είναι καλύτερα να αγωνιστούμε ώστε να την υπερασπιστούμε, παρά να την παραχωρήσουμε αυτοβούλως.

Μια είναι η λύση. *Γενική παύση πληρωμών των εισφορών*. Δες το παράδειγμα των Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών που αναφέρει και ο συνάδελφος παραπάνω. Η μη προσέλευση κατήργησε στην πράξη το μητρώο (άρα επιπλέον χρεώσεις, απαξίωση του προγράμματος σπουδών κλπ).

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δούμε τις σχέσεις μεταξύ των ανθρώπων σε επίπεδο κρατών θα διαπιστώσουμε κρίνοντας από το παράδειγμα της ίδιας της χώρας μας και μόνο ότι τα χρέη (κρατικά) μας οδηγούν στο να ασκείται πολιτική και να λαμβάνονται αποφάσεις για το μέλλον μας όχι από εμάς αλλά από τους δανειστές μας.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε μικροκλίμακα και σε επίπεδο φυσικών προσώπων. Ακόμα χειρότερα θα έλεγα διότι το φυσικό πρόσωπο δεν έχει "εργαλεία" που έχει ένα κράτος.

Όταν πάλι δίνεις χωρίς να ζητάς, τότε δεν γίνεσαι "δούλος" αλλά μπορεί να ισχυριστεί κανείς ότι είσαι μ@λ@κ@ς, κορόιδο κ.λπ..
Εν προκειμένω το να πληρώσεις τις εισφορές δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ζητάς. Ο καθένας που μπορεί να πληρώσει και πληρώνει έχει τους λόγους του και κάτι λαμβάνει για αυτά που δίνει τα οποία δικαιολογούν την πληρωμή. 
Όσο δε δεν χρωστάς, έχεις την επιλογή να πεις βγαίνω από την νόμιμη αγορά ή να αλλάξεις ταμπλό.

Τέλος, ας μην συγκρίνουμε το θέμα των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών με τις εξετάσεις των ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών.
Η επιτυχία της αποχής δεν θεωρώ ότι πέτυχε λόγω συνεννόησης ημών των μηχανικών αλλά λόγω α) δυσκολίας των εξετάσεων, β) έλλειψη αντικειμένου που να δικαιολογεί την προσπάθεια, γ) κόστους εξέτασης (μ' αυτή τη σειρά).

Τις εξετάσεις για τους ελεγκτές δόμησης πώς τις κατάπιαμε αμάσητες; Και εκείνες έχουν κόστος (τα +50¤ δεν κάνουν τη διαφορά), είναι όμως πολύ πιο εύκολες και έχουν σίγουρο εισόδημα καθότι υπάρχουν καθορισμένες από τον νόμο αμοιβές και σίγουρος τρόπος καταβολής τους στον μηχανικό.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

'Αμα γίνει παύση πληρωμών των εισφορών (θα γίνει σε όλα τα ταμεία όχι μονο το δικό μας), ακολουθεί η παύση πληρωμών των συντάξεων,θα ακολουθήσει ο εκμηδενισμός των καταθέσεων αφού θα τρώμε απο τα έτοιμα και θα ακολουθήσει η σφαγή των πάντων, τότε θα είναι που θα βγούνε όλα τα συμπλέγματα του καθενός, που θα οπλιστούν χέρια που λογικά θα ακολουθήσει ο κλασικός, αγαπημένος και πολυαναμενόμενος μετά δόξης εμφύλιος τον οποίο προσμένουν αμήν και πότε αυτοί που λέμε "εχθρούς" οπότε και θα τους κάνουμε το χατίρι. 
Βέβαια τις ενοχές μας πάντα θα τις κρύβουμε με το "η κυβέρνηση φταίει", όμως είμαστε διατεθειμένοι και ψυχικά έτοιμοι να ζήσουμε όλο αυτό το σκηνικό?
Όταν ξεκινάς κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος να το ζήσεις..όχι να μπείς άμεσα σε ενα καράβι για την Αμερική και να αφήσεις πίσω κατεστραμμένα τα πάντα.
Τελικά όντως θα γίνεις δούλος και όχι μόνο οικονομικός δούλος.

Συμφωνώ γενικότερα με την άποψη του Χάρη να γίνουν μειώσεις στις εισφορές και στους φόρους για τους λόγους που είπε.

Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω στο "η κυβέρνηση φταίει" και δεν μπορώ να βλέπω αυτούς που κάνανε τα όνειρα τους πραγματικότητα (προηγούμενες γενιές) είς βάρος των δικών μας ονείρων να μας κουνούν το δάχτυλο και να αποποιούνται των ευθυνών τους.

Το μεγάλο παράδειγμα της Ισλανδίας, που ακούγεται συχνά ώς παράδειγμα και ώς ο δρόμος που πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε, περιείχε α) Την συναίνεση ολων των πολιτικών β)την απόφαση οτι την κρίση θα την πληρώσει η γενιά που την δημιουργησε γ) Ούτε δεκάρα στις τράπεζες.

Απο αυτά δεν διαθέτουμε τίποτα γιατί δεν είμασταν ούτε θα είμαστε ποτέ έτοιμοι να σταματήσουμε την μασαμπούκα, πολίτες και πολιτικοί.Να ένα παράδειγμα οτι όταν πρόκειται για μασαμπούκα ουδείς μιλά.

"Τις εξετάσεις για τους ελεγκτές δόμησης πώς τις κατάπιαμε αμάσητες; Και εκείνες έχουν κόστος (τα +50¤ δεν κάνουν τη διαφορά), είναι όμως πολύ πιο εύκολες και έχουν σίγουρο εισόδημα καθότι υπάρχουν καθορισμένες από τον νόμο αμοιβές και σίγουρος τρόπος καταβολής τους στον μηχανικό."


Εν κατακλείδι , πιστεύω καλύτερο θα ήτανε μειώσεις των εισφορών και φόρων κατά πολύ..

----------


## CFAK

Γιάννη, στην αρχή λες πόσο καταστροφική, σχεδόν εμφυλιοπολεμική, θα ήταν η μη πληρωμή των εισφορών και μετά προτείνεις τη δραστική μείωσή τους, άρα την ουσιαστική παύση των συντάξεων, δηλαδή κατά τη λογική σου την καταστροφή...

Οι καταθέσεις είναι ό,τι σου μένει αν αφαιρέσεις τα έξοδα από τα έσοδά σου. Άρα είτε από αυτές πληρώσεις τις εισφορές είτε σου τα πάρουν, οι καταθέσεις θα εξανεμιστούν. Με αυτήν την λογική λύση δεν υπάρχει.

Όσο γρηγορότερα καταργηθεί de facto o χρεογόνος αυτός μηχανισμός (δηλαδή με παύση πληρωμών εισφορών), τόσο πιθανότερο είναι να γλυτώσουμε απο τη μέγγενη των χρεών αυτοί που δεν τα δημιουργήσαμε.

----------


## CFAK

Χάρη, λες
_"Εν προκειμένω το να πληρώσεις τις εισφορές δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ζητάς. Ο καθένας που μπορεί να πληρώσει και πληρώνει έχει τους λόγους του και κάτι λαμβάνει για αυτά που δίνει τα οποία δικαιολογούν την πληρωμή."_ 

Οι λόγοι για τους οποίους πρέπει να πληρώσεις είναι: υγείας, αμοιβής από δημόσιο έργο, αδειοδότηση ιδιωτικού έργου. Και συμπυκνώνονται στον εξής έναν: απαίτηση ασφαλιστικής ενημερότητας. 
Έχουν στήσει το "διόδιό" τους και τα ακουμπάμε...
Αλήθεια για να αγοράσεις παπούτσια για παράδειγμα ο ιδιοκτήτης του καταστήματος οφείλει να σου δώσει ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα?

Αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό το διόδιο, βλέποντας την ανασφαλή οικονομική κατάσταση, και σκεπτόμενος συνετά το μέλλον σου και των παιδιών σου, την εξαμηνιαία εισφορά θα την πλήρωνες στο κουβά του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ή θα την έβαζες κάτω από το στρώμα για σιγουρια?

----------


## tomkats

Σε λιγο δεν θα υπάρχει ούτε στρωμα....

----------


## Xάρης

Από τη στιγμή που το δημόσιο ασφαλιστικό σύστημα δεν είναι ανταποδοτικό (δεν λειτουργεί ως "κουμπαράς") αλλά είναι αναδιανεμητικό, οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές έχουν τη μορφή φόρων στο κράτος.
Γι αυτό άλλωστε οι οφειλές στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα φαίνονται πλέον στο taxis ως μη πληρωθέντες/οφειλόμενοι φόροι.

Οπότε, όποιος δεν πληρώνει το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι σαν να μην πληρώνει τον ΕΝΦΙΑ ή το φόρο εισοδήματος ή τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας ή τα δημοτικά τέλη/φόρους.
Όλοι κρατικοί φόροι είναι, υποτίθεται ότι λαμβάνουμε κάποιο αντάλλαγμα (ανταπόδοση) αλλά όλοι γνωρίζουμε πού πηγαίνει το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα αυτών.

Συνεπώς, αν δεν πληρώσουμε συνειδητά το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ενώ μπορούμε, τότε θα πρέπει κατά την ίδια λογική να μην πληρώσουμε π.χ. και τον ΕΝΦΙΑ.

Προσωπικά, χωρίς να έχω ένας από τους βασικούς (συμφωνώ) λόγους που ανέφερε ο φίλος CFAK για την πληρωμή των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών, επιλέγω να πληρώσω, όσο αποδέχομαι να συμμετέχω στο όλα σύστημα.
Όταν θα θεωρήσω ότι δεν επιθυμώ να συμμετέχω στο σύστημα, θα βγω απ' αυτό διαγραφόμενος από το ΤΕΕ και το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ σε πρώτη φάση. Σε επόμενη φάση θα ρευστοποιήσω τα όποια περιουσιακά μου στοιχεία και θα μεταναστεύσω και εγώ οικογενειακώς, όπως δυστυχώς έπραξαν τόσοι συνάδελφοι μας, όχι από επιλογή τους αλλά από ανάγκη.

----------


## CFAK

Δεν συνεχίζω την διαφωνία, Χάρη. Εξάλλου δεν είμαι κανένας επαναστάτης, ένας απλός μηχανικός είμαι, που εκνευρίζομαι όταν με ληστεύουν.
Δεν αποδέχεσαι το σύστημα, συμμετέχεις σε αυτό γιατί η μη συμμετοχή δεν είναι επιλογή.
Η διαγραφή από το ΤΕΕ,ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, εφόσον μετά σου στερείται η δυνατότητα να εργαστείς ως μηχανικός, δεν είναι επιλογή, είναι επαγγελματική αυτοκτονία (αυτό θα πρότεινα αν ήμουν επαναστάτης..)

Τελευταία παρομοίωση. Βάζουν διόδια στον καλό δρόμο, τα πληρώνεις μόνο αν περάσεις από εκεί, ωστόσο υπάρχει ο παλιός επαρχιακός δρόμος (επιλογή μη πληρωμής διοδίων), υπάρχει και η συγκοινωνία. Η λογική "δεν πάω πουθενα" για να μην πληρώνω διόδια είναι αυτοκαταστροφική. 
Αν υπήρχε μόνο ένας δρόμος, με διόδια, χωρίς επιλογή άλλης διαδρομής, που όμως έπρεπε να πληρώνεις ανεξάρτητα αν κινείσαι σε αυτόν, τότε η λογική "επιλέγω" να πληρώνω διόδια είναι ομοίως αυτοκαταστροφική.
Η μόνη λύση είναι ή καταργηση των διοδίων ή  οι εναλλακτικοί τρόποι μετακίνησης.

----------


## Xάρης

Όλοι απλοί μηχανικοί είμαστε φίλε μου και όλοι εκνευριζόμαστε με τη ληστεία των εισοδημάτων μας, των κόπων μας και την υποθήκευση του μέλλοντος των παιδιών μας.
Μόνο που η πλειοψηφία του λαού φαίνεται να ωφελείται από τις μη αλλαγές και γι αυτό το σύστημα παραμένει. Μέχρι ελπίζω να γίνει κατανοητό ότι χωρίς αλλαγές στο τέλος θα έχουμε κατάρρευση και καταστροφή ΟΛΩΝ.

Η διαγραφή από το ΤΕΕ θα είναι επιλογή χωρίς επιπτώσεις από 01.01.2015. Υπάρχει νόμος που καθιστά μη υποχρεωτική την εγγραφή στα επαγγελματικά επιμελητήρια. Αν θα βρεθεί κανένα νομικό παράθυρο από το ΤΕΕ για να μην παράκαμψη του νόμου δεν το γνωρίζω.

Η διαγραφή από το ΤΕΕ δεν σημαίνει ότι παύεις να είσαι μηχανικός και οι γνώσεις, δεξιότητες, εμπειρίες που έχεις αποκτήσει πηγαίνουν χαμένες.

Μόνο η διαγραφή από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ σημαίνει ότι σταματάς το ελεύθερο επάγγελμα.
Εκτός εάν ενοποιηθούν τα ταμεία και λειτουργικά (ΕΤΑΑ-ΟΑΕΕ) και δούμε μια καθήλωση έστω των εισφορών.

Και πάλι δεν έρχεται το επαγγελματικό τέλος.
Λύσεις υπάρχουν, μερικές ανέφερα παραπάνω, ας ψάξει ο καθένας μας να τις βρει.

Επομένως, επιλογή είναι να κινείται κάποιος στον αυτοκινητόδρομο και να πληρώνει παράλογα υψηλά διόδια, θέτοντας όμως ένα άνω όριο πέρα από το οποίο επιλέγει τον παράδρομο με το όποιο κόστος σε ασφάλεια, άνεση και ταχύτητα μετακίνησης. 
Το άνω όριο των διοδίων δεν είναι το ίδιο για όλους.
Αν όμως επιλέξει κάποιος να κινείται στον αυτοκινητόδρομο χωρίς να πληρώνει τα παράλογα υψηλά διόδια, τότε γίνεται "στόχος" και καταζητείται. Στο τέλος φοβάμαι ότι θα πληρώσει πολύ παραπάνω.
Το να δούμε μεγάλες μάζες να κινούνται χωρίς να πληρώνουν διόδια δεν το βλέπω εφικτό.

----------


## milt

> Σήμερα μπήκα και εκτύπωσα το ειδοποιητήριο..........σοκ.......
> 
> να ρωτήσω ...κάθε πότε αλλάζουμε ασφαλιστική κατηγορία...????...ανά 5 χρόνια....??? από πρώτη σε δεύτερη..??
> 
> γιατί με πήγαν στην δεύτερη ενώ έχω 4 χρόνια και μιλάμε για 1924,74 ευρώ....320,79 το μήνα......
> 
> να κλαίς ή να γελάς........


πήγα στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ρώτησα τι γίνεται και μου είπαν ότι όντως αλλάζεις ασφαλιστική κατηγορία ανά 3 έτη 

άρα στα 4 χρόνια από την 1ή πέρασα στην 2ή η οποία όμως χωρίζεται στους κάτω 5ετίας και τους άνω 5ετίας όπου  με 4 χρόνια είσαι κάτω 5ετίας εάν όμως τυχαίνει να είσαι πάνω από 35 χρονών σε βάζουν στην κατηγορία άνω 5ετίας..........

ο πιο κουφός συσχετισμός που έχω ακούσει....................

----------


## Xάρης

Δες και ΕΔΩ αναλυτικά τις εισφορές του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία.
Η ανάλυση είναι από το ίδιο το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

----------


## pmaria

μόλις γύρισα απο "διακοπές" και μπηκα να *ξανα*εκτυπώσω ειδοποιητηριο τσμεδε ή εταα όπως το λένε. μου βγάζει *Α2014* το γνωστο ποσό και λήξη προθεσμίας πληρωμής   *31/10/2014

*​γνωρίζει κανείς αν πήρε νέα παράταση το Α εξάμηνο?

----------

teoteo, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Είχα μια μη διασταυρωμένη (άρα αναξιόπιστη και μη ανακοινώσιμη) πληροφορία ότι θα δοθεί παράταση μέχρι 31.10 η οποία από τα λεγόμενα σου φαίνεται να επαληθεύεται.
Το αστείο είναι ότι από κάτω ακριβώς από τη "Λήξη Προθεσμίας Πληρωμής: 31.10.2014" γράφει:
"ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: το ΔΣ του ΕΤΑ στην υπ. αριθμ. 286 τις 30/42014 Συνεδρίαση αποφάσισε την παράταση πληρωμής των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών του Α' εξαμήνου 2014 έως 31/82014. 
ΚΑΤΟΠΙΝ ΤΟΥΤΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ *1/92014* ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΘΑ ΕΞΟΦΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤ ΚΑΙ ATICA BANK ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΟΚΟ."

----------

teoteo

----------


## teoteo

Άρα παιδιά αναμένουμε μέχρι τις 31/10/2014; Σκέφτομαι να μην το πληρώσω σήμερα και να ξανατσεκάρω αύριο στην τράπεζα ή στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ το νέο υπόλοιπο και την ημερομηνία λήξεώς του. Εσείς τι σκέφτεστε να κάνετε;

----------


## pmaria

εγω το πληρωσα πριν λίγο με βαρια καρδια. (μην αρχισουμε πάλι τις αναλύσεις). 
στην τράπεζα Αττικής δεν έχουν καμία ειδοποίηση από το τσμέδε!!! η κοπέλα είδε το 31/10/2014 στο ειδοπ και όλα τα σχετικά που λέει απο κάτω για 31/8/2014 και κτλ όπως τα είπε ο Χάρης. 
μου είπε ότι δεν έχουν λάβει καμια νεότερη ενημέρωση και πελάτης τους μηχανικός που είχε πάει στα κεντρικά του είπαν να πάει στην Αττικής και εκεί ξέρουν! "δηλαδή τι να ξέρω?" ρωτούσε η υπάλληλος της Αττικής.

στα τηλεφωνα φυσικά και δεν απαντούν.

και εγω θα ρωτήσω πάλι: γιατι να πληρώνω εισφορές σε ένα ταμείο που δεν κάνει τον κόπο να ασχοληθει με τους ασφαλισμένους του και μόνο για να απαντήσει σε ερωτήματα τέτοιου τύπου, που δεν ενημερώνει την συνεργαζόμενη τράπεζα????? που εκτυπώνει ειδοπ με αλληλοαναιρούμενες πληροφορίες, που δεν υπάρχει υπάλληλος να σου πει κάτι έγκυρο? (αλήθεια οι υπάλληλοι στο ταμείο πληρώνονται ε?)

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

@teoteo
Αν δεν πλήρωσες τις εισφορές μέχρι 31.08.2014 δεν έχεις κανέναν λόγο να τις πληρώσεις σήμερα.
Περίμενε μέχρι 31.10.2014 όπως αναγράφει το νέο ειδοποιητήριο.

Ενημέρωση 13:05 01.09.2014:
Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ προέβη σε αλλαγές στην ιστοσελίδα του και πλέον δεν μπορούν, όσοι τουλάχιστον είχαν πληρώσει τις εισφορές μέχρι 31.08.2014, να δουν το νέο ειδοποιητήριο του Α' εξαμήνου 2014 με ημερομηνία λήξης 31.10.2014.

Λέτε να έκαναν λάθος;

Μαρία, τις εισφορές τις πληρώνει όποιος έχει να πληρώσει και επιθυμεί να είναι απόλυτα συνεπής στις υποχρεώσεις του. 
Τα δικαιώματά του βέβαια τα ξεχνούν όλοι (εννοώ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ-κυβέρνηση).

----------


## pmaria

> Μαρία, τις εισφορές τις πληρώνει όποιος έχει να πληρώσει και επιθυμεί να είναι απόλυτα συνεπής στις υποχρεώσεις του. 
> Τα δικαιώματά του βέβαια τα ξεχνούν όλοι (εννοώ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ-κυβέρνηση).


να διευκρινίσω ότι ναι μεν έχω (είχα!!!)  2500 στην τράπεζα και έτσι πήγα και το πλήρωσα (για να είμαι συνεπής, ακόμα και τώρα το έχω το σύνδρομο), αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα μου λείψουν από αλλού. 
δεν κλαίγομαι ενώ οι δουλειές τρέχουν! 
και ομολογώ όπως ίσως το έχω ξαναπεί ότι φοβάμαι πως τα πετάω σε βαρέλι χωρίς πάτο, δηλ δεν βλέπω να παίρνω σύνταξη (εκτιμώ ότι θα έχει αντικατασταθεί μέχρι τότε απο ένα βοηθητικό επίδομα). αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μου. 
εντάξει να περικόψω από παντού για να δουλεύει το σύστημα που θα μου αποφέρει κι εμένα κάποτε τα αναμενόμενα (σύνταξη εννοω), αλλά όχι να στερηθώ και τώρα και τότε να βρεθώ με επίδομα!
αυτό εννοώ όταν λέω με "βαρια καρδιά".

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν πολλοί με δουλειές να "τρέχουν".
Η διαμαρτυρία για τις άδικες και παράλογα υψηλές ασφαλιστικές εισφορές των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών που δεν ειναι συνδεδεμένες με τα καθαρά κέρδη τους δεν είναι γκρίνια. Είναι δίκαιο και εφικτό να υλοποιηθεί αίτημα. Πουθενά αλλού άνεργος δεν ειίναι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώνει 423¤ το μήνα.

Το δε "σύνδρομο" όπως το ονομάζεις το έχουν κι άλλοι. Στους οποίους επίσης δεν περισσεύουν 2.500¤.

Θεωρώ δε ότι δεν πρέπει να αναρωτιόμαστε αν τα λεφτά μας πηγαίνουν σε βαρέλι δίχως πάτο. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Χρόνο κερδίζουμε.

----------


## CFAK

Μην ανησυχείς Μαρία.
Σε δύο περίπου μήνες θα σου ξαναέρθει αυτό το ωραίο χαρτάκι.
Οπότε, αν θες να στεναχωρηθείς ξέχνα τα τρέχοντα 2500, που πέταξες στο βαρέλι, και σκέψου τα επόμενα 2500....

Η εναλλακτική θα ήταν στο τέλος του χρόνου να είχες τα 5000 στο στρώμα, και το τσμέδε υπο το βάρος των συσσωρευμένων απαιτήσεων (όλων μας) να ανακοινωνει ότι δεν μπορεί να πληρώσει συντάξεις (επιτέλους).

----------


## ISMINI_82

Και αν δεν κανω λαθος οι εσφορες απο το Α εξαμηνο του 2015 εφοσον επιμεινουν σε αυτον τον ανευ προυγουμενου παραλογισμο ειναι 3000 ευρω και οχι 2500.

----------


## Xάρης

Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ έχει να πληρώνει συντάξεις για αρκετούς μήνες ακόμα και αν δεν πληρώσει κανένας ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.
Ακόμα και αν δεν είχε θα τσόνταρε το κράτος όπως κάνει στον ΟΑΕΕ.

Καιρός είναι Ισμήνη και CFAK να διαγραφούμε από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ή να αυξήσουμε κατακόρυφα τις αμοιβές μας.

----------


## tomkats

To θέμα το οποιό θέτω είναι η αποδεσμευση της ιδιότητας του μηχανικού απο την ασφαλιστική λέλεπα του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ..Εγω ήμουν ελευθερος επαγγελματίας πολιτικός μηχανικός..αλλά λόγω της έλειψης εργασίας εκλεισα  βιβλία αφου ήμουν για αρκετό καιρό χωρίς καποια δουλεία να μπαινει μέσα στο γραφείο..Αποφάσισα να λοιπον να κλεισω βιβλία σε πρώτη φάση γιατι πέρα απο το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ τρέχανε και άλλα εξοδα..τελος επιτηδευματος λογιστες κλπ κλπ..Αφου έκλεισα βιβλία γράφτηκα στον ΟΑΕΔ για να μπορώ να βγάλω καρτα ανεργίας και να συμετεχω σε καποιο διαγωνισμό..Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ όμως οπως είναι γνωστο στους μηχανικους δεν σταματα.....Προχθές βρήκα ενα συνάδερφο που μου χρωστούσε κάποιο σημαντικό ποσο απο εργασία που του ειχα κάνει στο παρελθόν..και μου είπε αν διαγράφηκα απο μηχανικός και ότι αυτός ειχε λίγη δουλίτσα και μπορεί και το κραταει το ταμείο..Νταξει το ρητο Ο θανατος σου η ζωη μου ισχυει σε όλους τους εργασιακούς κλαδους ποσο αλλωστε στο τομεα του ιδιωτη πολιτικού μηχανικού..Θετω το ερωτημα..ενας ανεργος είναι αναγκασμένος να χρεώνεται ασφαλιστικές εισφορές;Οι αντιστοιχοι υπομηχανικοι που ασφαλιζονται στο ΤΕΒΕ μόλις κλεισουν βιβλία αμέσως πανε στο τεβε με την διακοπή και σταματα το ταμείο να τους επιβαρύνει..Για τους μηχανικούς δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο είναι αναγκασμενοι να ζητησουν οριστική διαγραφή απο το ΤΕΕ και μετα να σταματησει να πληρώνει το ταμείο..αποκλειοντας την δυνατοτητα να ζητησει δουλεια σαν πολιτικός μηχανικος...κατι που δεν ισχυει στους υπομηχανικους...Εν το μεταξύ το ΤΕΕ ως μια καλοστημενη μασωνική στοα θέλει να βγαλει απο τα μελη τους τους οικονομικά αδυναμους..για αυτό και δεν κάνει καμία κίνηση σε αυτό το τομέα....θέλει να μεινουν μόνο οι δυνατοι οι αδυνατοι πρέπει να φύγουν..πρέπει να προασπισει τα συμφέροντα των ισχυρών.

----------


## Xάρης

Όντως, η αποσύνδεση της ιδιότητας του μηχανικού ΠΕ και η μη υποχρεωτική πληρωμή των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για τον άνεργο μηχανικό, είναι το πρώτο και κυριότερο θέμα. Να θυμίσω ότι υπέρ αυτού έχει γνωμοδοτήσει ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη εδώ και 14 χρόνια.

Θα διαφωνήσω όμως με το ότι το ΤΕΕ λειτουργεί ως μασονική στοά και ότι δεν επιθυμεί ως μέλη τους οικονομικά αδύναμους.

Κατ' αρχάς το ΤΕΕ το αποτελούν ΟΛΑ τα μέλη του.
Υπάρχουν δε δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες ανάδειξης των μελών της αντιπροσωπείας και του προέδρου, αν και δεν υπάρχει απόλυτα αναλογικός τρόπος με αποτέλεσμα εύνοια των Αθηναίων εν σχέση με τους μηχανικούς της υπόλοιπης Ελλάδας (βλ. εκλογικό μέτρο).
Αν όμως το 70% των μελών απέχει, αφήνει ελεύθερο πεδίο στους διοικούντες να λειτουργούν βάσει των δικών τους προσωπικών συμφερόντων και να μην σκέφτονται τους οικονομικά αδύναμους.
Άρα οι ευθύνες βαρύνουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό ΟΛΟΥΣ μας.
Όλους εμάς που είτε απέχουμε, είτε δεν οργανωνόμαστε και αδιαφορούμε.

Το ΤΕΕ επιθυμεί να έχει μέλη του όλους τους μηχανικούς ΠΕ, οικονομικά δυνατούς και αδύναμους, ώστε να εμφανίζεται ότι εκπροσωπεί πολλές χιλιάδες πολίτες=ψήφους.
Πέρα από το όποιο όφελος από τις συνδρομές.
Γι αυτό αντιδρά στη μη υποχρεωτική εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ, κάτι που προβλέπεται από 01.01.2015 για τα επαγγελματικά επιμελητήρια και ελπίζω να μην παρακαμφθεί με κάποιον δικαιολογία που θα επικαλεστούν και θα έρθει με τη μορφή τροπολογίας σε ένα άσχετο νομοσχέδιο.

----------


## tomkats

Το θέμα είναι απλό.Οι μικροί μηχανικοί και οι μηχανικοί που δεν μπορούν  να ανταπεξέλθουν οικονομικά να πρέπει να διαγραφούν να μην έχουν την  δυνανότητα να εργαστούν στο χώρο αυτο θέλει το ΤΕΕ...Να μείνουν μόνο οι  μεγάλοι μηχανικοί γιατι είναι απλά μαθηματικά εχουν λιγοστεψει οι  δουλειες πρέπει να μείνουν οι ισχυροί όχι για να πλουτίσουν και άλλο  απλά για να διατηρησουν τα πλουτοι τους..όλοι οι αλλοι στην  εξαθλίωση..Τωρα θα απαντησώ στα σενάρια επιστιμονικής φαντασιας καποιών  συναδέρφων που θεώρουν οτι οσοι διαγραφουν θα δουλευουν μαυρά και ότι θα  κανουν αθέμητο ανταγωνισμό...μάλλον ο συνάδερφός θα ξεχάσε ότι όταν  διαγραφείς απο το ΤΕΕ δεν μπορείς να χειριστεις το συστημα του ΤΕΕ γιατι  σου κλειδώνουν τον λογαρισμό σου όποτε δεν μπορεις να δουλέψεις ουτε τα  λιγοστα αυθαίρετα που δηλώνονται ούτε καθε τι που εχει να κανει με  αμοιβες...σε λιγο θα βάλουν όλες τις δουλειες μεσω του συστηματος του  ΤΕΕ νομιζεται οτι αυτό ειναι τυχαίο.. όλα έχουν να κανουν με τον  έλεγχο...εγω ειμαι υπέρ του ελεγχου αλλά και της ισονόμιας που σε αυτή  την χώρα δεν υπάρχει...Θα έκανα την πρόταση στο ΤΕΕ να κάνει ότι κανουν  και τα άλλα ταμεία οπως ο ΟΑΕΕ (ΤΕΒΕ) όταν καποιος κλείνει βιβλία και  βγάζει κάρτα ανεργίας να σταματανε οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές..τώρα για να  διασφαλιστεί ότι εσυ δεν θα χρησιμοποιείς το συστημα του ΤΕΕ ενώ εχεις  κλεισει βιβλία είναι απλό..για να κλεισεις βιβλία θα πρέπει να  προσκομιζεις στην εφορία ενα χαρτι του ΤΕΕ που θα λεεί οτι σου εχουν  κλειδωσει τους κωδικους..και απλά όταν ξανανοιξεις βιβλία να σε  ξαναγράφουν στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και στο ΤΕΕ....αλλά τα απλά δεν τα θέλουν γιατι  θελουν να ξεζουμίζουν τους μικρομεσαίους μηχανικους...Το θέμα είναι να  σε καταχρεώσουν για να σε εχουν όμοιρο για πολλα χρόνια..

----------

